# Betta won't eat and filmy gross stuff on top of water!



## jakeonaut (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello all! I just recently got a new crown blue male betta fish about a week ago, and shortly upgraded to a 2.5 gallon kritter keepers tank on the advice of several members of the forum. I got a heater (water stays around 78 degrees ferinheight), a plastic plant, and a Petco Asian gazebo thingy for my fish to hide in. I've changed 50% of his water about every other day, using tap water that's been chlorine neutralized. His water has low nitrate and nitrite levels, about 7.8 pH, and otherwise seems fine. 

However, two days ago I gave him a break from feeding to allow his digestive system to clear out, and two days later, he is still not eating any pellets. Also, there is some gross looking film-like substance on the top of the water, that I thought was natural bacteria, but is very persistently clumping together near the top and on the sides of the tank (even after 50% water changes). My betta also blows a lot of bubbles out of his gills and mouth every now and then, but I thought that he was just happy and making a little bubble nest.

Is this all normal? Or should I be worried about any one of the three aforementioned thing? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and the wonderful world of Betta keeping.....

It sounds like protein bio-film on the top of the water and this can be normal and harmless...just ugly.....it can be cause by oils from your hands, fish food, oil in the air, decomp in the tank among other things.....you can use a paper towel and lay it on the surface to remove some of it, add an air stone or filtration to keep it broke up so you don't notice it-I would add in at least 1 weekly 100% water change unless you add filtration along with at least 1-weekly 50%

Eating/appetite-try a different food, use a couple of drops of fresh garlic juice on his food can sometimes stimulate his appetite, be sure and remove any uneaten food...time.....he may need more time to adjust...its not uncommon for them to refuse or stop eating in new setups

Love to see some pic.....


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

+1.. I added a micro-bubble air stone that is about 3 inches long and hid it under the gravel at the back of the tank and that film issue was gone. I think that I read the residue from some of the food you feed Mr. Fish could cause it. Also where you are keeping it can be a culprit. If you have it in or near the kitchen your cooking greasy food will be contributing. 

That airstone though is really nice, you should look into it. PM me and I can send a pic or if my iPhone is playing nice I can take a short vid cap and send it too.


----------



## jakeonaut (Jan 14, 2011)

Ah, well I went out and bought a filter to put in, and that cleared up the film a bit, but the poor thing still refused to eat any. I got home today to find him floating at the top of tank.

R.I.P. Jericho Young (I only had the little fella for about a week now )









I still don't know why he wouldn't eat, but I'm cleaning out the aquarium thoroughly now and maybe trying to put it through an actual nitrogen cycle or something before I try again. Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

so sorry to hear that :-( 

things will get betta have a good evening


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Very Sorry. ):


----------

